# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Where to look for cheap pruning tools?



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Where can I get them besides going to fish store and get a set for 50~60bucks? I want to avoid mail ordering so which section(s) of yellowpages should I look at?

Thanks

Steven










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Where can I get them besides going to fish store and get a set for 50~60bucks? I want to avoid mail ordering so which section(s) of yellowpages should I look at?

Thanks

Steven










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Good question!

I don't really have many aquascaping tools, an old pair of hair cutting scissors and a pair of tweezers that came with some tool kit!

I think James mentioned before medical supplies (surgery tools)!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Steven,

Robert sells prunning tools set.

You can also check this link and response from Bob Belton. He posted few good links (ex. medicalsupplies) and I just used one of them to purchase 18" tweezers









Prunning tools

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought two sizes of scissors from these guys.

http://www.medicalsuppliesplus.net/ScissorsPages/page08.htm

Can't beat their prices for stainless steel scissors.

Also search on scissors and "pruning tools" here in Aquabotanic web site for more info. Here is the link to what I posted previously (I think I am the "Bob Belton" Jay mentioned above):
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=3996060812&m=3016098703&r=6036012803#6036012803

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> I think I am the "Bob Belton" Jay mentioned above


Indeed. Sorry for misspelling.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

To buy local you'll need to get creative. There just isn't enough of a need for these things to be carried locally in a nice package.

My personal choice would be ebay/mail order. If you need to stay local, then I would check the medical supply houses for surplus tools. Arts and crafts stores are the next best place.

You are looking for long tweezers, hemostats and stainless steel scissors.

I use $1 pair of stainless scissors with plastic handles from an arts and crafts store. THey only have 2" blades but I accept that I'm getting wet. I bought a pair of 12" & 18" tweezers online. I use the 12" for most things but am still fighting to get the 18" back from my wife.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Wooden chopsticks are easier to use than tweezers to plant stem plants, unless you don't know how to use them, lol. That's what works for me.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

You da man









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Tenor1:
> Wooden chopsticks are easier to use than tweezers to plant stem plants, unless you don't know how to use them, lol. That's what works for me.
> ...


really?? wow I have never thought of it before~
I use chopsticks everyday...not a problem for me...the stem plants looks like the vegetables I eat everyday too, hopefully I won't actually put them into my mouth when I am planting them with chopsticks!!...LOL~

and thanks others for their info~


















66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

StevenL

Suggest you taste one of your plants when replanting. 'Cause if they taste good you might have a way to dispose of your excess plants when your tank gets really growing.

<grin>

Bob


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

I admire the chinese and japanese for eating with chopsticks. Because if those were the only tools I could use to get food from the table to my mouth I would starve to death. I have tried it many times and I end up asking for a fork to finish my meal.









Disclaimer: Any errors in spelling, tact, or fact are transmission errors.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Bob: sounds like a good idea~









Jon Mulzer: it just needs more practice~







If all else fails just stab the food with the chopsticks...that's what I did when I was too young to properly use a pair of chopsticks...LOL~~










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------

